# Bouton Home iPad Air



## Alias (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Le bouton Home de mon iPad Air flambant neuf fait "tic" lorsque j'appuie sur sa partie supérieure.


Y a-t-il des trucs pour y remédier ?


Merci de vos conseils !


Pas : à part ce bruit peu agréable, le bouton Home marche très bien.


----------



## Alias (14 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pris rdv à l'AS ...

Je précise le soucis :

Le bouton Home de mon iPad Air fonctionne. Oui, mais ...

Mais il fait beaucoup de bruit : un gros "TIC" lorsqu'on appuie sur sa partie haute.
On a l'impression qu'il accroche et c'est très désagréable.

Je n'ai jamais connu ça sur aucun de mes iPhone ni sur mes iPad.

Je vous raconterais ce que le Genius me dira ...

A+



PS : à part ça, le Air est une bombe !


----------



## Lauange (14 Novembre 2013)

tu l'utilise souvent ?


----------



## Alias (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonne remarque !
Avec les gestures notamment pour quitter les apps pas tellement en effet !


----------



## rgi (14 Novembre 2013)

Même chose sur un iphone 5s , un vieux tic bien dégeu , qualité made in apple ! :sick:


----------



## scaryfan (15 Novembre 2013)

Oui, sur l'iPhone 5s, le bouton Home fait aussi un petit bruit sur la partie supérieure...
Je doute qu'il tienne longtemps à force...


----------



## Alias (15 Novembre 2013)

Tiens, le bouton HOME de mon iPhone 5S ne fait pas de bruit !


----------

